

Amy is every developer's wet dream. - matthiaseisen
http://amy.codegeckos.com

======
ramirez60
Feels kinda like an evernote designed around code. I kinda like it..but you
should offer some explanation somewhere. I hate having to look around and not
know what this does. Also..a way to sign out would be nice. (Unless I missed
that. I only perused for about 15 seconds)

------
debacle
1\. 'wet dream' reference in title.

2\. Anatomically implausible female assistant.

3\. In yoga pants.

4\. Who calls you 'Honey.'

Yup, sounds about right.

~~~
roopeshv
i don't understand the anatomically implausible part

i don't think it's yoga pants

lot of people can call you honey. some even use it just to reference other
people. like darling is used UK (most annoyingly, gordan ramsay)

------
trevor99
I just created an account and am not sure what it is for. There's no about
page anywhere.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I'm never going to sign into something that doesn't tell me what it is first.
Never.

------
roopeshv
you are going to get lot of criticism for the title, and first page. just a
heads up.

